
Getting Started with Qt for WebAssembly - starbugs
http://blog.qt.io/blog/2018/11/19/getting-started-qt-webassembly/
======
ktpsns
This is probably the "inverted Electron bloat" phenomenae: Native Qt/C++ code
gets 9MB in size when compiled for the web (refering to the demo
[http://example.qt.io/qt-
webassembly/Slate/slate.html](http://example.qt.io/qt-
webassembly/Slate/slate.html)). That's even a lot of stuff to download in the
AngularJS era.

However, don't be fooled: Your native C++/Qt application links to a 5MB
libQtCore.so, 4MB libQtQuick.so, 11MB libQtGui.so, etc. (or .dll on Windows).
But that's of course the price for GUI toolkits we pay since 20 years.

Actually it's quite surpising that they can compile a Qt application to _only_
9MB, comparing to the size of the desktop shared objects!

~~~
xamolxix
> Actually it's quite surpising that they can compile a Qt application to only
> 9MB, comparing to the size of the desktop shared objects!

Indeed. Presumably they "statically" link only the used functions, classes,
etc.

------
billconan
this is very cool, but the demo app seems to be a bit slow.

